
The new dot com bubble is here: it’s called online advertising - dotcoma
https://thecorrespondent.com/100/the-new-dot-com-bubble-is-here-its-called-online-advertising/12900091600-2b19da85
======
tony-allan
Great article! But I am blown away by the quality of this well-designed
website.

